# stratus died



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you checked the oil level?

If you try to start it does it turn over?

How many miles on the car?


----------



## REBILL (Dec 6, 2007)

i have a 2000 dodge stratus, put new timing belt on, line up all timing mark, will turn over. do i need to take head off . oil fine 158.000mile


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would do a compression check on the cylinders. Most newer engines are interference, belt breaks, skip a tooth, bent valves.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

An auto parts house can look up this particular engine in a Gates belt catalog to see if this engine is a 'free spinner' or an interference engine.


----------

